# Butler, PA - Sunday January 21st



## Howard Gordon (Jan 21, 2018)

Another great, mid winter swap. Many thanks to Jeff Rapp and his family for sponsoring the show. Early stuff, high-end bikes, ballooners, character bikes, banana seat, muscle and odd ball bikes in abundance. Lots of bicycles changing hands. Plenty of parts, accessories and literature for sale. The show was well attended, with some of the very knowledgeable, heavy hitters from the hobby in attendance. Good seeing old friends, and making new ones. Still havin fun!   Howard


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jan 21, 2018)

Howard Gordon said:


> View attachment 741455 View attachment 741456 View attachment 741457 View attachment 741458 View attachment 741459 View attachment 741460 View attachment 741461 View attachment 741462 View attachment 741463 View attachment 741465



Great pics Thanks [emoji106]

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2018)

Great folks and great pics Howard. That Four Gill is awesome--'41? Just curious who had that bad azz No-Nose? Asking price? V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 21, 2018)

thanks for all the pictures , looks like a reel good show to go to .


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 21, 2018)

Howard Gordon said:


> View attachment 741424 View attachment 741425 View attachment 741427 View attachment 741429 View attachment 741430 View attachment 741431 View attachment 741432 View attachment 741433 View attachment 741434 View attachment 741436



GREAT LOOKING 38-39 SCHWINN CANTILEVER AUTOCYCLE!
THANKS FOR SHARING PICS.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks for sharing Howard!


----------



## whizzerbug (Jan 22, 2018)

thanks for the pictures almost like being there


----------



## kingsting (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! 

Always a fun show with great people and I never remember to take pictures.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 22, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Great folks and great pics Howard. That Four Gill is awesome--'41? Just curious who had that bad azz No-Nose? Asking price? V/r Shawn



1940 fork bracket mount headlight.      5k


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2018)

Howard Gordon said:


> 1940 fork bracket mount headlight.      5k



Thanks Howard! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jan 22, 2018)

Great photos! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 22, 2018)

Awesome pictures Howard! Looks like there was some really nice stuff wish I could have made it...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 22, 2018)

Great photos - Thank Howard for posting!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 22, 2018)

Some nice stuff there.
That crusty 39 DX. Oh, yeah!


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 22, 2018)

It’s on eBay now


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 22, 2018)

Looks like a good time was had by all


----------



## dogdart (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes , a great time was had by all , and I look forward to many more to come !


----------



## Sven (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks for posting . Had to miss it. Looks like a great time, as well as a lot of great stuff!


----------

